# Orbea Opal sizing question



## msander19

I have a question for anyone with an Opal or those familiar with Orbea's geometry. I'm 6'0, 180lbs with a 36"/90cm inseam. I'm trying to determine which would be the appropriate frame size for me. I've heard varying things about how their frames actually fit so I thought I would try and get advice from people who have gone through the process. Thanks for your help and advice.

EDIT: Here are all my measurements (in cm/in) from Wrench Science. I did do these myself, and tried to be very careful, however, if something seems way off, I'll try to remeasure.


Height: 183/72.0

Sternum notch: 149/58.7

Inseam Length: 90.7/35.7

Arm Length: 71.00/28.0

Shoulder Width: 42/16.5

Weight: 182 lbs



And here is what the website said...



Handlebar Width: 40

Overall Reach: 68.65

Frame Size: 59/61

Recommended Saddle Height: 80.09


----------



## msander19

Also, I saw this on a website which seemed a bit odd:

Years ago bicycle frames were built pretty much square. A 54 cm frame measured from the center of the bottom bracket to the top of the seat tube was also close to being 54 cm across the top. This top tube was also level to the ground. Not any more...
If you have watched any race coverage the last few years, you may have noticed that racers are riding with seat posts way out of their frames and that the top tube slants downward. Welcome to the world of sloping top tube, compact geometry, semi sloping.All different terms for basically the same thing - the top tube is far from level.What is the advantage ? Less tubing cuts weight, tighter rear triangle improves climbing with less flex.
Now the hard part. At a Trek factory tour some years ago, the Production Manager who was also the tour leader that day, explained that 40% of the frames they sell are 54 and 56 cm. Almost half the market is 5' 7" to 5' 11", weighs about 150-160 lbs and wears a size 9-10 shoe. This is the typical rider profile, a "true medium".So when this cyclist is ready for a new bike after riding a level top tube model for many years, what is the correct compact size? 
To compute the top tube length on a sloping top tube geometry, the only accurate way is to hold a level at the middle of the head tube, swing the level up the seat post till it is exactly horizontal and measure.Orbea bicycles are a bit long like a lot of modern geometries. A 51 cm Orbea has the same top tube measurement as most 54-55 cm frames and is considered the true medium size.
One of our locals is Jeremy Powers, currently ranked one of the top cyclo cross riders in the world and races professionally for Team Jelly Belly, sponsored by Orbea Bicycles. He is 5'11'',all legs, and rides a 54 cm.
The following is a reference chart and by no means cut and dry. Everyone is built differently but perhaps this will help based on our years of selling these bicycles.

Up to 5'4" 48 cm
5'5" to 5'10" 51 cm
5'11" to 6' 2" 54 cm
6' 3" to 6'6" 57 cm
NBA Players 60 cm


----------



## msander19

Also, am I imagining that in this orbea geometry chart https://www.orbea.com/upload/cuadros_geometrias/opal_g.gif (UK) they're sizing CC but in the USA one they size CT, https://www.orbea-usa.com/fly.aspx?mid=a100&layout=viewproduct&taxid=420.

This just seems strange since all the measurements are the same....


----------



## Kelme86

Hello can anybody help me with my frame size?

I'm from holland and i really don't understand what you're saying above, because in holland we only use cm, i'm about 180 cm...what size frame do i need concerning an orbea opal 08, 54 or 57??

Up to 5'4" 48 cm
5'5" to 5'10" 51 cm
5'11" to 6' 2" 54 cm
6' 3" to 6'6" 57 cm
NBA Players 60 cm


----------



## Arginine

You would be best served by visiting a competent bicycle fit specialist in your area, getting a full fitting from them, then asking them which frame would best fit you. Just went through this myself, and it was the best money I've ever spent on cycling.


----------



## FlynG

I'm 175CM or 69inches and ride a 51CM Opal with a 110mm stem and the seat set back a bit. This was after a fitting. Comfy ride including a century last year and another one planned in Sept this year.

I'd go with the fitting answer first. The virtual top tube measurement is best guide. You are right on the borderline of the 51/54. 

Flyn G 



Kelme86 said:


> Hello can anybody help me with my frame size?
> 
> I'm from holland and i really don't understand what you're saying above, because in holland we only use cm, i'm about 180 cm...what size frame do i need concerning an orbea opal 08, 54 or 57??
> 
> Up to 5'4" 48 cm
> 5'5" to 5'10" 51 cm
> 5'11" to 6' 2" 54 cm
> 6' 3" to 6'6" 57 cm
> NBA Players 60 cm


----------



## Kelme86

thanks for the reactions,

Normally with 180 cm in length i thought i could use a 57 cm frame. Does this not count for Orbea? (maybe because they are designed in spain, where in general the people are not that big, that instead of normally a 57 frame i can use a 54 frame)


----------



## cwilliams

Always fun to chime in on these threads. I'm 6', 180lbs (and losing!), with a 32" inseam running a 54cm 09 Onix with a 120 stem very comfortably. Orbea's run larger. Plain and simple. The guide chart up above is a pretty accurate. Best way to know is test ride a 54 and a 57. I have zero regrets about not going to the bigger bike.


----------



## FastGreeny

*Orbea's Run LARGE*

I'll reinforce what's already been stated with a story.

I've happily ridden a 54CM Trek USPS carbon for the last few years and thus, upon finding a great e-bay deal on an Orbea Opal, felt confident in purchasing it. Turned out to be a bad bet.

The 54 Opal was too tall and too long. I put the seat all the way down and considered a shorter neck on the headset, but it's a compact frame and I didn't want to compromise the handling characteristics. 

Bottom line - the 54 Opal was just larger than the 54 Trek. At 5'8" I'm borderline 54 and the Orbea didn't cut it.

What little riding I did on the Opal 54 got me hooked, so I now have a closeout '08 51CM Opal on order and will swap out all parts (full Dura Ace/Bontrager wheel set) and sell the 54. 

I hope this cautionary tale is helpful to someone and, if anyone's in the market for a used 54CM Opal frame set (red) please contact me at [email protected].


----------



## glens2422

I am 6'1" and 185lbs and I have the 57cm Opal. It fits just fine although my stem is longer 120. I also ride a Fuji thats a 58cm that fit well. You just have to ride the size your looking at and see how it feels. I am very pleased with the fit.


----------

